# Free Disney Dining Plan 2016!!



## MrDonald_Duck

Just had notification that Disney are releasing their free Dining Plan from the 23rd April!  Bigger and better this year with value, moderate and deluxe hotels all benefitting.  Along with up to 40% discount on selected hotels!

I'll keep you posted as I know more on prices etc...


----------



## BigMommaMouse

MrDonald_Duck said:


> Just had notification that Disney are releasing their free Dining Plan from the 23rd April!  Bigger and better this year with value, moderate and deluxe hotels all benefitting.  Along with up to 40% discount on selected hotels!
> 
> I'll keep you posted as I know more on prices etc...


That is great news, roll on the 23rd!


----------



## scoobydooby

Ooh we are about to enter the annual danger zone......


----------



## married2mm

I need more info.


----------



## novice101

Whoohoo can't wait! What hotels are yous hoping to book?  The 40% off sounds good!


----------



## novice101

Question time, I want to check in on the last available date for the free dining but was thinking of doing a split stay does the free dining carry over onto the next checkin although it will be out of the free dining offer as our stay started within the free dining offer? Hope that made sense!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

novice101 said:


> Question time, I want to check in on the last available date for the free dining but was thinking of doing a split stay does the free dining carry over onto the next checkin although it will be out of the free dining offer as our stay started within the free dining offer? Hope that made sense!


I think not. When I asked about it, the offer says something along the line (minimum stay five nights). And each hotel reservation is counted as a new one. So you would get it for the first one but not the second.


----------



## chmurf

First time poster with breaking news , Joined april first, Posted april first

Well ....


----------



## BudgieMama

chmurf said:


> First time poster with breaking news , Joined april first, Posted april first
> 
> Well ....



Although after noon- April's Fools pranks must be pulled before midday, or the prankster is the fool.

OP: I hope that date is right. I'm waiting on tenter hooks for the deals to go live!


----------



## bex7583

hoping this is true


----------



## Jakejosh4

Theres loads of this on the other forum site not sure if I am allowed to say but it begins with The D they even have blackout dates etc for 2016 also someone on there is pre booking already. Hope this helps. Sadly the blackout dates dont work for us for the free dining we go the 19th March and free dining ends on the 15th hey ho glad I booked Villa then.


----------



## bex7583

there is always a period over eater that has been blacked out 

hurry up and release it !! i need some numbers to work with


----------



## Lee Matthews

Me too. Im poised and ready to book but i need that Free Dinning


----------



## tinkerpea

MrDonald_Duck said:


> Just had notification that Disney are releasing their free Dining Plan from the 23rd April!  Bigger and better this year with value, moderate and deluxe hotels all benefitting.  Along with up to 40% discount on selected hotels!
> 
> I'll keep you posted as I know more on prices etc...



Just when we was deciding to do universal and skip disney!! Hope this comes true as that will be awesome.


----------



## jackieleanne

I had a notification from cheapflights.co.uk about free dining this morning but it's the only place I've seen it so far.


----------



## BudgieMama

@jackieleanne - what did the notification say?


----------



## jon18uk

Virgin Holidays facebook page mentioned the 23rd as well. But does anyone think this might cover late 2015 dates as well as 2016?


----------



## Elise79

The dates I have seen are all 2016. Blackouts being the usual Easter and December.

Also the OKW and SSR discount looks to have been reduced again to around 27/28%.

Officially bookable on 23rd but some agents are giving quotes now ready so clients can book on the 23rd.


----------



## chmurf

Elise79 said:


> Also the OKW and SSR discount looks to have been reduced again to around 27/28%.



I've often wondered about that discount

OKW and SSR have been discounted at 30 or 35% in the past, but on the rack rate.

When a deal is not offered, Disney UK always has a "Combine and Save" offer, which depends on the resort and duration of stay. To get this discount, you only need to buy tickets as part of the package along with the accomodation

For example, a 14 nights stay at SSR this fall for 2 adults, gets £162 off £3248 (accomodation only)
so those 14 nights (excluding tickets) cost £3086 and that's a 4.9% discount off the rack rate.

if we get 28% off as part of the FD deal.
28% off the rack rate => 28% off £3248 = £2338
30% off the rack rate => 30% off £3248 = £2273
35% off the rack rate => 35% off £3248 = £2111

now if I run the 27/28% against the already discounted rate (combine and save)
28% off £3086 = £2221
27% off £3086 = £2252

what we see is that depending on the rate used to calculate the discount, we find rather similar results.

the question is what rate is used when a 28% discount is advertised ?
Is it 28% off rack rate, or is it 28% off regular pricing which already includes a discount. But since you can't stack the discounts, the combine and save drops when you get FD + room discount, making the overall discount fall a bit (compared to regular everyday price, since it's discounted in the first place if you buy tickets)

I've never managed to get a clear picture as to the real value of the discount.


----------



## Elise79

The quoted discount has always been off rack rate not including the combine and save.

For this years stay we don't have combine and save but did last year!

Either way I don't think I will be booking free dining as we don't need tickets and if I can get a good price on renting DVC points it will be cheaper for us to book that way (as I can use our leftover points too!)


----------



## minirock

Anything for POR?


----------



## jackieleanne

BudgieMama said:


> @jackieleanne - what did the notification say?



It was just saying about free dining being available and then a link through them to get a quote for a holiday with the free DDP.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Just a few more days to go. Im really hoping for some good deals at Port Orleans Riverside too


----------



## saysib

Stalking this! Hoping for some good deals!


----------



## Mermaid2sea

Can't wait until now until the 23rd.


----------



## Pinkgirl

Not long now!!!!!!


----------



## minirock

Anyone know what Disney are like in terms of changing dates of bookings?

For example, I am looking to go last 2 weeks of August 2016, and could book this from Thursday with the free dining plan, but I can't book flights until August. So if the flights I need are unavailable, and I need to move the holiday forward or back a few days, will they do this without charges or losing my discount / dining offer?

Thanks!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

minirock said:


> Anyone know what Disney are like in terms of changing dates of bookings?
> 
> For example, I am looking to go last 2 weeks of August 2016, and could book this from Thursday with the free dining plan, but I can't book flights until August. So if the flights I need are unavailable, and I need to move the holiday forward or back a few days, will they do this without charges or losing my discount / dining offer?
> 
> Thanks!


They did this for me with no problems. However I changed in May(whenI bought flights) for a October holiday. Do you mean you can't book flights until this August for next August? Then I think they will be fine. But if you mean trying to change the same month as your booking, they might not have rooms available.


----------



## minirock

BigMommaMouse said:


> They did this for me with no problems. However I changed in May(whenI bought flights) for a October holiday. Do you mean you can't book flights until this August for next August? Then I think they will be fine. But if you mean trying to change the same month as your booking, they might not have rooms available.



Hi, yes thanks for reply, yes I am looking to book for next August 2016, but cannot book flights until this August 2015, so may need to change holiday dates a little bit once it is booked, so you think they will be ok with this, assuming there is availability of course!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

minirock said:


> Hi, yes thanks for reply, yes I am looking to book for next August 2016, but cannot book flights until this August 2015, so may need to change holiday dates a little bit once it is booked, so you think they will be ok with this, assuming there is availability of course!


Yes, they will be fine. We got the discounted price and free dining added to our extra day with out even asking. It was a price difference of £1000 to fly to UK a day later, really a no brainer. One reason we were glad we booked direct with Disney is that we contact them instead of a TA.


----------



## I M Fearless

2 more days!  Getting very excited!


----------



## scoobydooby

If changing your dates with Disney reduces the total cost of your booking with them then I am pretty sure you are charged a $50 amendment fee per person. No charge if the cost stays the same or rises. Also just be careful re room availability. Shouldn't be an issue if you don't wait till the last minute to book your flights.


----------



## BudgieMama

I seriously can't wait! I want my trip booked!  It will take so much restraint not to spend all day tomorrow playing with options!


----------



## LiquidSunshine

BudgieMama said:


> I seriously can't wait! I want my trip booked!  It will take so much restraint not to spend all day tomorrow playing with options!



I'm going away for a few days tomorrow for a wedding, but I am spending the time spent travelling playing with options! I. Cannot. Wait.


----------



## BudgieMama

LiquidSunshine said:


>



I second that emoticon!


----------



## Lee Matthews

I cant wait. Talking to my Partner and we are now thinking of 3 weeks at hopefully Port Orleans Riverside in September 2016 when the kids are likely to be back at school and parks are quieter.

What was the site which Pete mentioned on the 'sickeness' podcast that gives a good guide on crowd levels of the park and when to visit.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Called Virgin as they can now give quotes with the Free Dinning plan.

Not as cheap as i was hoping. Port Orleans Riverside  flying out September 5th 2016 with Free Quick Service Plan and Ultimate passes for 2. £5842 for 3 weeks and £4561 for 2 weeks.

Im looking to get  3 week stay down to £4500 with free dinning. Checking online now, Colorado Springs comes in nearly £1000 cheaper than POR so that resort may be able to get me into the price barrier im after.


----------



## married2mm

Lee Matthews said:


> Im looking to get  3 week stay down to £4500 with free dinning. Checking online now, Colorado Springs comes in nearly £1000 cheaper than POR so that resort may be able to get me into the price barrier im after.



That's crazy such a difference in prices between mods.

It's weird because when we first booked a mod a few years ago
-por&pofq were the cheapest-and that's simply why we chose por.


----------



## I M Fearless

Have just come back from a split stay with a week at Coronado.

I can thoroughly recommend it.

A beautiful resort, great situation with the buses, short travel time to all parks.  The pool and hot tub were epic.  Loved every minute of our time there.  Food court was great, friendly staff.

Would go back there in a heartbeat.


----------



## Pixie Heart

Guys, what time will the promo be available tomorrow?


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Website showing offers now but not pricing out properly when I try to do a dummy booking so might be a while yet before its all fully functional !


----------



## BigMommaMouse

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Website showing offers now but not pricing out properly when I try to do a dummy booking so might be a while yet before its all fully functional !


Last year it was 9:45 am before the website had it all working. Even on the phone at 9 they could not price things up. Since it was loaded earlier this year,
maybe it will work sooner.


----------



## BudgieMama

When I tried our dates, all I got was Goofy telling me:

*Gawrsh!*
*Sorry, but our hotel room availability is very limited on those dates, so you'll need to speak to our Disney Experts to book. Call freephone on 0800 169 0730* for assistance, or start a new holiday search.*


----------



## chmurf

be patient, it will eventually work


----------



## dancingtodisney

Waiting to book today as well... waiting not so impatiently... I'm keeping my fingers crossed for at least 30% off OKW


----------



## BigMommaMouse

dancingtodisney said:


> Waiting to book today as well... waiting not so impatiently... I'm keeping my fingers crossed for at least 30% off OKW



Sorry clicked post!

Yes, I saw someone last night got a quote and it was 30% off.


----------



## minnie-mouse

I'm hoping for a discount for animal kingdom lodge!!


----------



## LiquidSunshine

BudgieMama said:


> When I tried our dates, all I got was Goofy telling me:
> 
> *Gawrsh!*
> *Sorry, but our hotel room availability is very limited on those dates, so you'll need to speak to our Disney Experts to book. Call freephone on 0800 169 0730* for assistance, or start a new holiday search.*



I am getting the same message. Might just take a little time. But the patience is wearing thin, I am too excited to get booking & planning the next trip.

On another note, has anyone tried Ocean Florida? I have a quote for 3 weeks at POFQ including tickets, free dining etc for £5,416, but they have now emailed offering cheaper rates....


----------



## BudgieMama

I think we broke the website...


----------



## BigMommaMouse

BudgieMama said:


> I think we broke the website...


Yes, I think your right.


----------



## saysib

I'm able to get quotes with the free dining now, but no mention of the % off. Will that come later or is this it?


----------



## chmurf

saysib said:


> I'm able to get quotes with the free dining now, but no mention of the % off. Will that come later or is this it?



The % off for OKW/SSR are already included in the quote and is not advertised.

prices are currently as low as they're gonna get with the FD offer.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

saysib said:


> I'm able to get quotes with the free dining now, but no mention of the % off. Will that come later or is this it?


It is cheaper then is was a few days ago. SSR/OKW about 30% off, and AKL showing a little discount. They just are not advertising it.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

chmurf said:


> The % off for OKW/SSR are already included in the quote and is not advertised.
> 
> prices are currently as low as they're gonna get with the FD offer.


Your fast!


----------



## saysib

Cool, thanks guys! I thought that would be the case, but just wanted to make sure! Cant wait to book, hopefully tonight!!


----------



## dancingtodisney

BOOKED! YAH! 
€2530 for OKW 10nights 4 adults with 21 day ticket an additional €433 per person.
Studio Delux with free DPP
$200 gift card


----------



## BigMommaMouse

dancingtodisney said:


> BOOKED! YAH!
> €2530 for OKW 10nights 4 adults with 21 day ticket an additional €433 per person.
> Studio Delux with free DPP
> $200 gift card


Great! We are holding off until we decide where to stay.


----------



## BudgieMama

Oh, I thought I had it all figured out. 

But it's £500 cheaper (even with upgrading to DDP) to stay at Coronado Springs than at SSR... but we loved Saratoga Springs. Gah!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

BudgieMama said:


> Oh, I thought I had it all figured out.
> 
> But it's £500 cheaper (even with upgrading to DDP) to stay at Coronado Springs than at SSR... but we loved Saratoga Springs. Gah!


That's a big difference, hard decisions ahead. I like SSR to because it it so close to DTD and also you can exit Disney really easy using the Crossroads.
I4 right there...


----------



## BudgieMama

BigMommaMouse said:


> That's a big difference, hard decisions ahead. I like SSR to because it it so close to DTD and also you can exit Disney really easy using the Crossroads.
> I4 right there...



Yeah, my head is saying "£500!!! That's not to be sniffed at!" (plus it would be more of a saving if we didn't upgrade to our room to a King Size and upgrade to DDP - nearly £900!)

My heart is saying "BUT I LOVE SSR!"

Just written a long list of various options to show my husband... Hmmmm!


----------



## BudgieMama

BOOKED!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

BudgieMama said:


> BOOKED!


Which one did you go for?


----------



## BudgieMama

BigMommaMouse said:


> Which one did you go for?



Hubby said I could have 10 days at SSR or 14 at CSR... We're going to CSR!  We will pay OOP for a few table meals but we'll still be saving money!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

BudgieMama said:


> Hubby said I could have 10 days at SSR or 14 at CSR... We're going to CSR!  We will pay OOP for a few table meals but we'll still be saving money!


Fantastic! I would have went for 14 too! It is the same place WDW, just a different bed.


----------



## LiquidSunshine

BudgieMama said:


> Hubby said I could have 10 days at SSR or 14 at CSR... We're going to CSR!  We will pay OOP for a few table meals but we'll still be saving money!



Yea BudgieMama! I may have missed you saying already, but what dates did you go for? 

Congrats, and here is to more, happy planning! 

I am now (finally) settled and ready to start playing with options!


----------



## BudgieMama

LiquidSunshine said:


> Yea BudgieMama! I may have missed you saying already, but what dates did you go for?
> 
> Congrats, and here is to more, happy planning!
> 
> I am now (finally) settled and ready to start playing with options!



We are going 15th August to 29th August- it fits nicely- our wedding anniversary is August 14th, and my birthday September 1st, so we'll celebrate both there! 

Have fun with playing with the options!


----------



## I M Fearless

BudgieMama said:


> Oh, I thought I had it all figured out.
> 
> But it's £500 cheaper (even with upgrading to DDP) to stay at Coronado Springs than at SSR... but we loved Saratoga Springs. Gah!





BudgieMama said:


> Hubby said I could have 10 days at SSR or 14 at CSR... We're going to CSR!  We will pay OOP for a few table meals but we'll still be saving money!



I stayed at SSR for two weeks in Sep 14 and we have just come back from a split stay with a week at Coronado.

If you like SSR you're gonna love CSR.

The resort is really beautiful, we stayed in the Cabanas area and were delighted with it.  We were in room 8605 which looked out over the lake.

It was 2 mins to the bus stop, 2 mins to the pool.  About 7 or 8 minutes to the main food court, but as you could fill up cups at the pool it was easier to pop there.

The buses were really good, so quiet, never needed to stand even at 8am heading to MK there was plenty of room.

We really liked Coronado.  I honestly preferred the theming to SSR.  SSR is a beautiful resort, I just felt the theming was slightly more to my taste at CSR.  It certainly did not feel like a step down from SSR in terms of "deluxeness" if that makes sense.

If you are on the dining plan the kitchen is less than necessary, and although DTD is nice, we found CSR to be very central to all the parks in terms of traveltime.  It was literally 3 or 4 mins to HS, 5 or 6 to Epcot, 10 to MK and maybe 7 or 8 to AK.

I am trying to make up my mind whether to go to CBR  -  I'm just worried I will get irritated with the number of bus stops.  It's either that or go for the value of ASMu.  As I will be going on my own next trip it makes the free dining less attractive than for a family of 4 or 5.  Makes more sense to pay the upgrade on the dining plan.

So far ASMu works out at GBP1629 with upgrade to QSD
or CBR is GBP2133 with free QSD plus $200 giftcard.

Maybe I should have a vote!  I have done 4 nights at ASMu tagged on the end of a trip  - just not sure whether 2 weeks there may feel a bit too hectic!


----------



## BudgieMama

Thanks @I M Fearless - feeling even better about the choice now!  480 days to go!!


----------



## I M Fearless

I really think Coronado is an undiscovered gem.  You won't be disappointed.

Wish I could make up my mind so easily!


----------



## LiquidSunshine

BudgieMama said:


> We are going 15th August to 29th August- it fits nicely- our wedding anniversary is August 14th, and my birthday September 1st, so we'll celebrate both there!
> 
> Have fun with playing with the options!



Sounds fantastic!

I am pricing 2 & 3 weeks in September for POFQ. Extra £900 for 3 weeks, can't decide if it is worth it?! 

Now I am wondering about end of August? Is he end of August a nice time to go? Quiet?

Decisions!!


----------



## I M Fearless

The only slight disadvantage I can see is the difference in flight costs, although room rates are similar flights seem to stay high until around 5th Sep, if this year is anything to compare it to.

We have done last two weeks of Aug (2011) as well as Last two of Sep (2014) and we thought crowds were similar, maybe that's due to the parks generally getting busier these days.  I would go in Sep except we have an important birthday on 18th which I would never want to miss.  That always pushes our trips either side.


----------



## Lee Matthews

These are still coming up too expensive for me.


----------



## misspickle

We saved over £200 with booking in February just checked there, best time and where to book flights for dec 2016


----------



## Florida2012

BOOKED!!

3 adults at the Coronado for 11 days for £2k

Well chuffed to get the free dining and the free Memory Maker (well happy with that!)

Now justneed to book some flights, do you think it would be better just booking through Disney or elsewhere?


----------



## bex7583

wow lots of numbers flying around in my note book today !! so wish could see flights too 

im making list of all the options ready to crunch the numbers with dh tomorow 

well done to all who have booked already


----------



## I M Fearless

Flights are almost always cheapest about a month after being released, you often get last minute deals a few weeks out but it's too much of a gamble to wait in case the dates don't work.

I can always get flights myself cheaper than Disney offer for flights.  I find skyskanner the easiest way to compare but they only have up to March 2016 at the moment.

Good luck everybody, I hope everyone gets what they are after.


----------



## scoobydooby

Virgin Holidays have flights available too for later in 2016. I just did comparative pricing with the WDW offers and then worked out what they are charging for flights. It's pretty reasonable for October 2016. I never book packages but based on what I've seen tonight I might because VH have the Contemporary Resort as an option and the WDW site doesn't. I imagine I will be booked on Sunday. I never hold out very long!!!!!!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

scoobydooby said:


> Virgin Holidays have flights available too for later in 2016. I just did comparative pricing with the WDW offers and then worked out what they are charging for flights. It's pretty reasonable for October 2016. I never book packages but based on what I've seen tonight I might because VH have the Contemporary Resort as an option and the WDW site doesn't. I imagine I will be booked on Sunday. I never hold out very long!!!!!!


Kenwood travel has the Contemporary, VA flights, and comimg in a lot cheaper then VH.


----------



## disneyholic family

turns out i received the email yesterday - i only just noticed it.....
time to churn the numbers a bit


----------



## Tony Bush

Who is everyone booking through. ?

Virgin seems ok, Thomson website has no free dining yet.... How do you book direct ? Disney web sites always default to uk so i can't see what the $ price would be

Tony


----------



## BudgieMama

@Tony Bush - I booked direct with WDTC UK. I don't think you can book via the US site for next year yet, but no problem if you want the UK deal


----------



## TandCmum

I've just booked 3 weeks at OKW for sept 2016, 2 adults and 2 kids who class as adults. Prices were crazy, OKW same price as CSr by the time we factored in ddp upgrade, and AKL was same price as Por almost. We originally were going back to POR but OKW was nearly £500 cheaper and we get bigger room with kitchenette and still have boat to DTd that we love


----------



## Elise79

For a £500 saving I would stay at CSR over SSR as that is a big saving that would used for something else! It's basically one return term time flight!!


----------



## BudgieMama

We did, @Elise79 - we didn't upgrade the room or the dining plan, so we actually saved over £900 compared to SSR. We have to travel during school holidays, so the money will be very useful to pay for our flights, which won't be cheap!


----------



## TiggerWoods

Hi All,

Long time board watcher, first time poster. Looking into booking WDW for a honeymoon in October 2016, finalising dates and booking shortly.

Wondering if Universal offer any similar packages for 2016? Thanks for the help.


----------



## chmurf

TiggerWoods said:


> Wondering if Universal offer any similar packages for 2016?



to make it short : no
but just have a look at mousesavers and subscribe to their newsletter, and you'll see what kind of deals you can expect (but be aware that they're very rare)


----------



## scoobydooby

Arguably the best way to tackle booking Universal is to look for a good rate on one of their deluxe hotels and this provides you with free front of line passes to nearly all rides (excluding the Harry Potter stuff). You still have to buy tickets. They do have meal plans but personally I have never heard of them being free. Anyway. Food is less of an issue at Universal. It's not as good but generally not as expensive either and you don't need to book up 6 months in advance!!!!


----------



## Yanoob

Hello,

I'm planning a trip to Orlando for 2016, and i have one question about MDX.
I will book 2 differents rooms for the same dates (because we are 8 persons), so I will have 2 different reservation numbers.

I want to know if it's possible to link these 2 reservations numbers on my MDX account, and if i can choose and book restaurant and fastpass+ for them.

Thanks in advance,
Yann


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Yanoob said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm planning a trip to Orlando for 2016, and i have one question about MDX.
> I will book 2 differents rooms for the same dates (because we are 8 persons), so I will have 2 different reservation numbers.
> 
> I want to know if it's possible to link these 2 reservations numbers on my MDX account, and if i can choose and book restaurant and fastpass+ for them.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Yann



Just link the people to your family and friends list and then you will be able to make adr etc for you all


----------



## Lee Matthews

Ive had a chat with my Partner and i think we are going to bite and book for Port Orleans Riverside. yes it is £5k but it is for 3 weeks with QS DDP and it is going to be a lifetime holiday. Thats quote has come in from Ocean Florida. Ive also sent for a quote for OKW/ AKL just to see how much it would cost for them considering the Free upgrade to the Standard DDP.


----------



## Sencybil

Keep us posted Lee.  I know its more than you were thinking, but in a few years you won't remeber the money, you'll just remember the experience. 3 weeks would be great, time to really relax and enjoy everything.  I as surprised how much we didn't manage to do in 2 weeks - we did A LOT, but there was still more I'd planned, so 3 weeks would be ideal!

Sencybil x


----------



## Lee Matthews

Now im divided. It will only cost me £700 more to upgrade from Port orleans Riverside to Old key West but which will also bump me up to the Standard Dinning Plan which is almost too tempting.

What i am confused about is what kind of room would i be given there as a regular guest because its a DVC so im assuming no standard rooms?


----------



## dixonsontour

The rooms at OKW are studio, 1 bed or 2 bed villa.

The studio are like a hotel room with 2 uk king sized beds plus the bonus of a small kitchenette with fridge, coffee pot and toaster. The rooms are also the largest at OKW.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Thanks for the replies.

So... Given the choice, id like to know what you guys would do in my position.

option 1. Port Orleans Riverside with Quick Service Dinning for £5k
option 2. Old Key West with regular Dinning Plan for £5.7k

Never been to Old Key West which is my biggest apprehension where as Riverside is like being 'Home from Home'

Also, does OKW also offer boat travel to Downtown Disney?


----------



## BigMommaMouse

Lee Matthews said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> So... Given the choice, id like to know what you guys would do in my position.
> 
> option 1. Port Orleans Riverside with Quick Service Dinning for £5k
> option 2. Old Key West with regular Dinning Plan for £5.7k
> 
> Never been to Old Key West which is my biggest apprehension where as Riverside is like being 'Home from Home'
> 
> Also, does OKW also offer boat travel to Downtown Disney?


Yes, it has a boat to dtd.


----------



## micksn

We stayed at POR before OKW and I think OKW is a better option. It's a studio so room is bigger and you have a small kitchen and a private balcony also delux tolietries (if that's important to you!)The set up is similar to POR with separate buildings, quiet pools and a main themed pool. It also has the boat to DTD. The bus service seemed much better I imagine because a lot of people use cars so they are not as busy as POR. This was particularly noticeable when returning at night after Wishes for example. The CS isn't a patch on POR it is literally a small over the counter with limited choices. Also cars are parked outside the buildings and there are roads within the resort - this could be a bonus if you have a car, but I did like the car free resort at POR.
Given that you are staying for 3 weeks I imagine the extra space and self catering aspect could be useful, but POR is lovely if it's down to price.
Enjoy choosing!


----------



## scoobydooby

Don't forget with the free regular dining plan you will need to tip at least 15% for every table service meal. Over three weeks that's quite a lot so you need to add that to your overall price.


----------



## BudgieMama

@Lee Matthews - @scoobydooby makes a really good point about the tips. Whilst it wasn't too bad when we had one week on DDP, we couldn't justify 2 weeks of tipping at that rate. We opted for a moderate with free QSDP this time round and will book a couple of table service meals and pay out of pocket. We found the prescriptive nature of what you could and couldn't have for a table service credit meant we had way too much food last year! Neither of us eat a lot, and we spent a lot of time being rather over-full!


----------



## Lee Matthews

Thats certainly food for thought,

Taking somewhere like Be Our Guest that had a Steak Entre' for $33 would that be covered under the regular 1 table service or is there likely to be a $5 premium fee on top because of the menu item?

I didnt realise that OKW also was next to one of the Golf Courses which is what my partner wants to do, so he is swaying towards there with me now.


----------



## scoobydooby

There is no additional fee for BOG steak. An additional fee (e.g. For lobster tails somewhere but I can't remember where) it is clear on the menu you would have to pay the extra amount.


----------



## TandCmum

We went for OKW. We were initially going to go back to por as we love it there and upgrade the dining plan (as we definitely want the table service one) but after upgrading the plan POR was working out more expensive than OKW so thought we might as well have the deluxe resort and added benefits of a balcony and a kitchenette. I'm not sure yet if we will miss the food court at POr as we did use it, however we will probably eat breakfast in our studio. 
Incidentally AKL was only $100 more than POr withupgraded DDp, I was very tempted by AKL I must say but hubby isn't keen on the location and lack of boat to DTD


----------



## tinkerpea

Lee Matthews said:


> Thats certainly food for thought,
> 
> Taking somewhere like Be Our Guest that had a Steak Entre' for $33 would that be covered under the regular 1 table service or is there likely to be a $5 premium fee on top because of the menu item?
> 
> I didnt realise that OKW also was next to one of the Golf Courses which is what my partner wants to do, so he is swaying towards there with me now.



We do ddp with the table service meal every yr,
Never have I been to a restaurant where there has been an extra charge,
The only places that are extra are the signature meals and they are not extra money, just an extra credit, e.g we did narcooses and I had steak and lobster tail, it cost me nothing extra oop just the meal was two credits.
I think the TS meal plan is amazing, my boys aged 9,9,12 have loved eating at all the different places, like TREX rain forest cafe, And ccalafornia grill, not to forget CRT and all the character meals you can do.


----------



## tinkerpea

We go to florida on Sunday for our 4 day cruise and 9 nights at Akl,
And I don't know whether to place a dep down now, or wait.
I wanted to see what may was like at disney before deciding deciding,
Do you think everything will be booked up when I get back back,
I know it probably won't be but want to check,
Also do resort prices go up when they start to fill, trying to see if I'll gain anything by booking now instead of at the end of may.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

tinkerpea said:


> We go to florida on Sunday for our 4 day cruise and 9 nights at Akl,
> And I don't know whether to place a dep down now, or wait.
> I wanted to see what may was like at disney before deciding deciding,
> Do you think everything will be booked up when I get back back,
> I know it probably won't be but want to check,
> Also do resort prices go up when they start to fill, trying to see if I'll gain anything by booking now instead of at the end of may.


I don't think everything will be booked up in two weeks, not with the UK offer. Looks like from the boards they are leaving less rooms for the 
US FreeDining offer. (although that one is for 2015 and the UK is for 2016)
Our first FD offer we booked in October 2007 for Summer 2008 and there were still rooms. Also I have been price watching and the prices now
are the price the rooms should stay. (again not like the US offer where they are only offering upgraded rooms now for FD)

Have a wonderful trip! May is a wonderful time I read to be there.


----------



## Portugal1000

I think it will have to be Wyndham Bonnet Creek for me again next year. 21 Nights from 11th August (same as we are doing this year) is £8274 in a two bed at SSR (not including tickets) or £5726 in a one bed, which isn't big enough for us.
Bonnet Creek is £2100 in a two bed. So that leaves me £6174 to spend on food!! Are those prices with the usual discount or has that been stopped now. Guess it goes to show that free dining isn't really free.
Seems like a long time ago now when SSR was really cheap. I do love SSR but just cant bring myself to pay that kind of money. Might pop over this year though to go to the Turf Club which we really like.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

Portugal1000 said:


> I think it will have to be Wyndham Bonnet Creek for me again next year. 21 Nights from 11th August (same as we are doing this year) is £8274 in a two bed at SSR (not including tickets) or £5726 in a one bed, which isn't big enough for us.
> Bonnet Creek is £2100 in a two bed. So that leaves me £6174 to spend on food!! Are those prices with the usual discount or has that been stopped now. Guess it goes to show that free dining isn't really free.
> Seems like a long time ago now when SSR was really cheap. I do love SSR but just cant bring myself to pay that kind of money. Might pop over this year though to go to the Turf Club which we really like.


That's a huge difference. Do you book that your self or through someone?


----------



## Sencybil

Wow yes, that is a huge difference.  Its not so extreme for smaller families (with 3 we easily fit in a studio, although 2 bedrooms would be lovely!) but just shows how you need to do your own research and work out whether the Disney package is 'worth' it.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Id prefer to be on the standard DDP because i'll like to do quite a few character shows like Backyard BBQ and eat at places like California Grill which will take 2 Table Credits. Also, my partner likes his food. Should bank quite a few days credits up on the days im at Universal ect. 

Didn't realise there wasn't a food court at OKW, but i guess that gives us the opportunity to move around and eat at different places for breakfast


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

tinkerpea said:


> We go to florida on Sunday for our 4 day cruise and 9 nights at Akl,
> And I don't know whether to place a dep down now, or wait.
> I wanted to see what may was like at disney before deciding deciding,
> Do you think everything will be booked up when I get back back,
> I know it probably won't be but want to check,
> Also do resort prices go up when they start to fill, trying to see if I'll gain anything by booking now instead of at the end of may.



Have a lovely trip. Hoe you do a report as I remember reading yours in the past and loving them.


----------



## scoobydooby

@leematthews there is a fast food place at OKW but it's not a food court more of a food counter with very limited choices. But it has a bit. There is also a food place at Turtle Shack quiet pool. Limited offerings again though. I've looked at both menus as we are at OKW in the summer. Not much of excitement there and almost nothing healthy. Food courts are done much better at moderate resorts with perhaps the exception of AKL which has a pretty decent food court for a deluxe resort.


----------



## chmurf

scoobydooby said:


> @leematthews there is a fast food place at OKW but it's not a food court more of a food counter with very limited choices.



and on top of that there is no indoor seating area, so that might be a problem during the summer downpours

fortunately, Port Orleans (FQ or Riverside) both have a more than decent food court and are a couple of minutes drive away.
That will be our home food court when we stay at OKW next fall.

There is also Wolfgang Puck Express at Disney Springs, and that remains one of the best use of a CS entitlement on property. But opens rather late in the morning (not early enough for rope droppers ...)

My own personal formula says OKW = CAR²


----------



## Portugal1000

BigMommaMouse said:


> That's a huge difference. Do you book that your self or through someone?



I book through www.vacationupgrades.com
This will be our 7th trip booking with them. Been perfect every time. I love Bonnet Creek. Can't wait for my 21 nights there.


----------



## Lee Matthews

chmurf said:


> and on top of that there is no indoor seating area, so that might be a problem during the summer downpours
> 
> fortunately, Port Orleans (FQ or Riverside) both have a more than decent food court and are a couple of minutes drive away.
> That will be our home food court when we stay at OKW next fall.
> 
> There is also Wolfgang Puck Express at Disney Springs, and that remains one of the best use of a CS entitlement on property. But opens rather late in the morning (not early enough for rope droppers ...)
> 
> My own personal formula says OKW = CAR²



Safe to assume that Port Orleans isn't walkable from OKW?


----------



## scoobydooby

You can't really walk anywhere that requires use of the main roads in Disney. It is designed to stop people walking anywhere that is a major car route. So no not unless you want to be dealing with roads with no pavements.


----------



## chmurf

Lee Matthews said:


> Safe to assume that Port Orleans isn't walkable from OKW?



It's not walkable.

without a car you have 3 options :

- boat (or walk) to Disney Springs, then change boats and back to PO (give or take 45 to 60 minutes, one way)
- take a bus to Hollywood Studios and take another bus to Port Orleans (ouch ...)
- take a cab.

walking along busy highways without sidewalks is not an option.


----------



## markkelly

Offer is available to book April 23 – November 3, 2015 for selected arrivals January 1 – March 15, 2016 and April 3 – November 30, 2016.
I want to go over Easter 25th Mar -8 April - peak time I know but unavoidable given kids and teacher wife.....

Can any of you regulars say whether they might offer dining plan over the Easter fornight or has this always been absolute black out and will remain so?

Thanks


----------



## BudgieMama

I don't think Easter has been included in the dining plan at any point (at least over the last couple of years). I would be pretty amazed if it were made available at a later date... it's meant to be one of the busiest times of the year, so Disney wouldn't see any need to offer any perks to get guests in the rooms.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

I think BudgieMama right, no reason to have offers over Easter.


----------



## wayneg

BigMommaMouse said:


> That's a huge difference. Do you book that your self or through someone?


If you are interested in WBC there are some good threads on the main boards with lots of useful info.

We stayed there last year and hopefully going back again this August. Just priced up a 2 bed villa at SSR for next year and they want £394/nt without tickets. Last year I paid £70/nt for 2 bed at WBC.

The days of true free dining are long gone (wish we could go back to OKW studio for £60/nt incl free DDP) OK if you really want to stay onsite then it might be a good option but its not free anymore.


----------



## Kristina

I have been trying to decide what to book for the past couple of days now, writing everything down and thinking about what I want. I've just about decided (French Quarter ) but now when I went to plug in The Pop again, well the dollar has just gotten quite a bit cheaper! Can that happen? It will probably go up again but it does make me nervous as to what I'll have to pay by Nov 2016.  Even more important to get a good price, think I'll have to reconsider CS. 
I should mention I'm in Sweden, but the UK website seems to have the best deal for me.


----------



## chmurf

Kristina said:


> I should mention I'm in Sweden, but the UK website seems to have the best deal for me.



on the UK site, at the top right, click on the "United Kingdom" link, and change the country to "Ireland"

you'll be directed to the Irish site. same deals as the UK site but prices in Euro

you apparently can't quidco on the irish site, but the prices in Euro will stay no matter what the pound or dollar do on the forex. You'll also avoid any crossborder fee.


----------



## Kristina

chmurf said:


> on the UK site, at the top right, click on the "United Kingdom" link, and change the country to "Ireland"
> 
> you'll be directed to the Irish site. same deals as the UK site but prices in Euro
> 
> you apparently can't quidco on the irish site, but the prices in Euro will stay no matter what the pound or dollar do on the forex. You'll also avoid any crossborder fee.



Thank you so much for that tip!! I've gone back and forth all day about which resort to choose and I can happily say I've now booked!!  The Monday after Thanksgiving I'll be checking in at POR for 13 nights and I am beyond excited! I've always wanted to stay there and after watching videos on youtube I knew i had to book there. So with your tip I feel better about the rate.  Also figured out the flux in the pound had been due to the election.


----------



## Lee Matthews

I still haven't got round to booking yet. Still plan to go with OKW but just don't have the money for another week or so.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Im all Booked at last.

So excited its unreal.

Nice touch of Ocean Florida to include day passes to the Merlin Attractions at thats a days worth of activities paid for


----------



## markkelly

Anyone advise me on this scenario?

I want to go for 2 weeks over Easter 2016 - Easter is early and I have kids so free dining plan is not available until 3 April....last day I can fly back is 9April...so I would like to do the following

fly Orlando 26Mar
Stay 26Mar-3April - in a none Disney hotel
Stay in Disney hotel 3April - 9April for 6 nights with free dining plan

But I need the 14 day disney tickets to be active from 26Mar - will Disney sort this if I book and call them to trigger the tickets at a different date or book by phone?

Many thanks


----------



## chmurf

markkelly said:


> But I need the 14 day disney tickets to be active from 26Mar - will Disney sort this if I book and call them to trigger the tickets at a different date or book by phone?



no

UK tickets as part of a package are not active unitl check in.

the only way you can play that scenario is by bying US tickets for the first part of your stay, or give the parks a miss.


----------



## Elise79

markkelly said:


> Anyone advise me on this scenario?
> 
> I want to go for 2 weeks over Easter 2016 - Easter is early and I have kids so free dining plan is not available until 3 April....last day I can fly back is 9April...so I would like to do the following
> 
> fly Orlando 26Mar
> Stay 26Mar-3April - in a none Disney hotel
> Stay in Disney hotel 3April - 9April for 6 nights with free dining plan
> 
> But I need the 14 day disney tickets to be active from 26Mar - will Disney sort this if I book and call them to trigger the tickets at a different date or book by phone?
> 
> Many thanks



Sorry to say Chmurf is right - when you book now they tell you when you tickets will activate as part of your package. Although this has always been the rule in the last year they have made it a lot clearer and more obvious as there were quite a few people upset they couldn't get their tickets early.

Tickets become live at check in.


----------



## LiquidSunshine

Lee Matthews said:


> Im all Booked at last.
> 
> So excited its unreal.
> 
> Nice touch of Ocean Florida to include day passes to the Merlin Attractions at thats a days worth of activities paid for



Hi @Lee Matthews 

Congrats on getting booked! We have are pretty sure on dates, but still haven't book 

Did you book with Ocean Florida? What did you think?

They were recommended to me a few months back (they were actually raving about them). They were extremely friendly & helpful, but the quote turned out to be not as competitive as expected, so we are going to DIY.


----------



## Lee Matthews

If i'm honest, as soon as i got a quote and said i was interested, they were quite pushy in wanting to get me to book but life issues as always got in the way. I guess that they did it so i can still get a good deal before they start booking up but at the same time, i felt quite pressured.

Saying that, i'm happy i booked with them so far. everyone i know says what i great deal i got and even after booking, i received an invoice for the total which was £250 more than they quoted me, but a quick email and the dropped it back to the original quote so i can only assume that the price has gone up £250 recently already.

Im incredibly excited as its a lot of firsts for me (even after working in Epcot for a year on the CRP) First time ive gone for 3 weeks, first time in a Deluxe Hotel, first time on the dinning plan, first time going to Discovery Cove and Bush gardens.

My only concern is the lack of places to eat at Old Key West. For dinner its fine because we have Disney Springs a boat ride away but its not ideal for breakfasts as i can see myself needing to go to other resorts or breakfast in the parks


----------



## Disneynov2015

Will they be offering free dining again for 2016?


----------



## dixonsontour

Disneynov2015 said:


> Will they be offering free dining again for 2016?


[/URL][/U][/URL][/U]

UK Disney wont offer free dining again for 2016. Uk free dining offer for 2017 should be released April 2016.

US free dining (that is also bookable by Uk residents) is usually released May for September and Autumn dates the same year. It is much more limited than the UK offer and has different terms and conditions eg you buy magic your way tickets, lots of blackout dates.


----------



## MissRee

So happy to hear about the Free Dining being released in April.
Have our dates booked just hoping to get the promo


----------



## BudgieMama

MissRee said:


> So happy to hear about the Free Dining being released in April.
> Have our dates booked just hoping to get the promo



It doesn't work like that: the offer for free dining for UK guests must be booked as such. If you already have your 2017 booking in place, you'd have to cancel to swtich to Free Dining. If you've booked for 2016, you've missed the boat. The Free Dining for 2016 came out April 2015.


----------



## Jon84

BudgieMama said:


> It doesn't work like that: the offer for free dining for UK guests must be booked as such. If you already have your 2017 booking in place, you'd have to cancel to swtich to Free Dining. If you've booked for 2016, you've missed the boat. The Free Dining for 2016 came out April 2015.



Depending on who you book with, they may allow you to remove the hotel aspect and then add it again. I know Virgin will do this for you.


----------



## BudgieMama

Jon84 said:


> Depending on who you book with, they may allow you to remove the hotel aspect and then add it again. I know Virgin will do this for you.



Is that if you've booked a package with flights? We always book ours separately, so in my head flights and the WDW booking have nothing to do with each other! (I'm trying to find a slap forehead D'oh type smilie, but failing... but imagine me doing that!  )


----------



## Jon84

BudgieMama said:


> Is that if you've booked a package with flights? We always book ours separately, so in my head flights and the WDW booking have nothing to do with each other! (I'm trying to find a slap forehead D'oh type smilie, but failing... but imagine me doing that!  )


Yeah that would be with a package, I should have been clear!

If you book directly with Disney UK, for the sake of £100 I'd cancel and rebook if they wouldn't change


----------



## disneyholic family

dixonsontour said:


> [/URL][/U][/URL][/U]
> 
> Uk free dining offer for 2017 should be released April 2016.



thanks - i have to remember to check it when it comes out...
i want to compare it to staying at bonnet creek, which i believe we have to book in may or june for 2017 for the rooms i want..
so good thing i'll be able to check disney UK free dining first..


----------



## Debra Jones

do we know when free dinning is gone to be, I'm planning on September 30 - October 9. Just want to know if my dates will be ok


----------



## MichiganScott

We don't even know if it's going to be offered at all, much less the dates yet.


----------



## Jon84

Debra Jones said:


> do we know when free dinning is gone to be, I'm planning on September 30 - October 9. Just want to know if my dates will be ok


History would tell us that it will be available to book from a date in April. - If it happens at all


----------



## patches07




----------



## sarahplus4disneymom

Does anyone have. List of the "expected/rumored" dates that free dining might be offered? Based on last year and/or bounce back offers?


----------



## BudgieMama

sarahplus4disneymom said:


> Does anyone have. List of the "expected/rumored" dates that free dining might be offered? Based on last year and/or bounce back offers?



2016 Free Dining has come and gone. TAs are telling us the 2017 Free Dining offers will start 21st April, but no final details about whether they'll be much different to last year (gift cards, free breakfast at values, etc). As far as I'm aware, we don't get bounce back offers here. I think that's just US guests.

Best guess for dates would be same as last year- no Easter, no December (I think!) but as long as you're not travelling then, it's available.


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

BudgieMama said:


> 2016 Free Dining has come and gone.



Probably not 100% accurate.  FD has historically been advertised in the Spring for dates later in the Fall....so I'll be waiting for late April or early may for some additional announcements.


----------



## BudgieMama

DisneyRookie2007 said:


> Probably not 100% accurate.  FD has historically been advertised in the Spring for dates later in the Fall....so I'll be waiting for late April or early may for some additional announcements.



Yeah, if you're in the US. This is the UK Trip Planning Board, so I assume questions here are about the UK Free Dining offers, which have been and gone for 2016. We are awaiting 2017 Free Dining offers to released imminently.


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

BudgieMama said:


> Yeah, if you're in the US. This is the UK Trip Planning Board, so I assume questions here are about the UK Free Dining offers, which have been and gone for 2016. We are awaiting 2017 Free Dining offers to released imminently.



my apologies, i did not realize I was on the UK forum...yes probably for the USA and Canada we'll likely get a Fall FD offer soon...hopefully.


----------



## Higgsy

Just booked for July 2016 direct with hotel. Can you add Disney dining plan on when it becomes available?


----------



## chmurf

Higgsy said:


> ust booked for July 2016 direct with hotel. Can you add Disney dining plan on when it becomes available?



Disney dining plans can only be part of a package (hotel + tickets + dining) (unless you're a passholder)

We're waiting for UK free dining for 2017 now. You need to book the whole package when it's released
If you're looking for a uk free dining for a 2016 stay then you're too late. Those deals are over and are not coming back

If you've booked through the US site (Not sure what you mean by direct with the hotel) then the answer is no unleds it's a US free dining deal
If it's through a third party then the answer is no

But you won't get a definitive answer unless you explain what you mean by ''direct with the hotel''


----------



## dixonsontour

US free dining is historically Autumn dates never July.

The only way to book free dining for July 2016 was to book the UK offer released April 2015 which has now ended (ended mid October 2015). 

Uk free dining offer should hopefully be released for most 2017 dates in next fortnight or so.

If any uk disers are still looking for free dining 2016 then the only option is to book the US offer which is usually released late April or May for dates this Autumn but much more limited than UK offer with blackout dates.


----------



## Higgsy

Oh well. We booked direct with both universal hotel and Disney hotel through their websites. It's been a last minute holiday booking as we didn't think we would be able to go this year. Literally booked yesterday.


----------



## chmurf

Higgsy said:


> Disney hotel through their websites.



There are 2 websites, US and UK
The rules and deals are not the same depending on which site you used


----------



## disneyholic family

impatiently waiting for the 2017 UK free dining to come out so i can quickly churn the numbers to see if it's going to be onsite or off next year!!!! (can you hear my fingers drumming my impatience????)


----------



## dixonsontour

I've seen 21st April mentioned so not long to wait...hopefully


----------



## disneyholic family

dixonsontour said:


> I've seen 21st April mentioned so not long to wait...hopefully



i've seen mention of that too....i hope it's true!!!!!!!!!  though i'm not sure i have the patience to wait another 11 days!!!!!


----------

